# This company uses dye sublimation on cotton with incredible results



## fujrer (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello,

my first post here. As a total newbie I have carefully read many posts on cotton dye sublimation. The result from opinions of many skilled pepople here is "no way" (let's skip spray or sublicotton eventualities).

But this company prints on 70% cotton fabric with incredible results. 

https://mrgugu.com/en

Quote: "The use of the dye-sublimation technology means that the print always remains the same. You can wear and wash it as often as you want, the prints will not fade or lose their quality."


So, how is this possible?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

There is always a layer of plastic of some sort. Cotton itself does not sublimate.


----------



## fujrer (Apr 2, 2019)

NoXid said:


> There is always a layer of plastic of some sort. Cotton itself does not sublimate.


From what I've understood reading from here is that there is impossible to print wash resistant, soft hand feel on cotton based fabric by this method. But they obviously can. Their prints cover up to 100% of the garment. So I would like to find out whether it is some conventional technique or something special developed. Where is the magic if there is some? Let's say I have my own designs and want to achieve this printing quality on the same 70/30 fabric. Is anybody here able to do it?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok, show me WHERE on their site they state that these prints are SUBLIMATION?


Look like cut&sew DTG prints to me.


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Ok, show me WHERE on their site they state that these prints are SUBLIMATION?
> 
> 
> Look like cut&sew DTG prints to me.


looked like cut&sew to me also


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks like it might be roller printed fabric and then cut and sew...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/671184...-the-yard-puffin?ref=shop_home_active_8&crt=1


----------



## fujrer (Apr 2, 2019)

webtrekker said:


> Ok, show me WHERE on their site they state that these prints are SUBLIMATION?
> 
> 
> Look like cut&sew DTG prints to me.


They state it in dercription on every product page:

PRINT QUALITY
The use of the dye-sublimation technology means that the print always remains the same. You can wear and wash it as often as you want, the prints will not fade or lose their quality.

SPECIAL FABRIC
We have worked on it for a long time, but finally we succeeded! Now you can buy a fullprint cotton sweater. It’s a breakthrough for us and all of your feedback makes us certain that all the hard work was worth it.



And you can see their production on kickstarter campaign on youtube as well:

https://youtu.be/n-J0JIbO58U?t=68

https://youtu.be/n-J0JIbO58U?t=101


You cas see their epson sublimation printers and presses..


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

They would have to be impregnating the cotton with polyester. The process of sublimation requires the dyes go into the poly. Cotton is a natural material and won't dye that way.


----------



## fujrer (Apr 2, 2019)

gardenhillemb said:


> They would have to be impregnating the cotton with polyester. The process of sublimation requires the dyes go into the poly. Cotton is a natural material and won't dye that way.


Thanks.

Does anybody know about such impregnation or procedure? I am not able to find anything.

Wouldn't it wash away?


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

Everything on the website is either synthetic or 70% cotton and 30% polyester, they are getting garments that have the polyester on the outside and cotton on the inside you see this a lot in hoodies or in 1/4-1/2 zips in terms of manufacturing so yes dye sub will 100% work here because they are dye subing polyester


----------

